# 7" Japanese Algae Eater



## lindarose (Sep 30, 2012)

I have an JAE that is approx. 7 years old and so far has caused no problems in my tank. He will eat the dead fish if I don't get to them soon than he. I've been reading through posts here and most say to get rid of JAE's in a tank, my question; why? After 7 years, can he be a problem if he has not already? Also, he is about 6" long.
Thank you.


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

lindarose said:


> I have an JAE that is approx. 7 years old and so far has caused no problems in my tank. He will eat the dead fish if I don't get to them soon than he. I've been reading through posts here and most say to get rid of JAE's in a tank, my question; why? After 7 years, can he be a problem if he has not already? Also, he is about 6" long.
> Thank you.


How big is your tank? How often do your fish die, and why? H ow often do you change water?


----------



## lindarose (Sep 30, 2012)

20 gal. the water gets changed monthly along with a new charcoal filter. Fish die rarely. Have had several types of tetras that are just now dying after 7 years. (They also gave birth in the tank : ) Plus, the JAE get fed algae rounds once per week.


----------



## lindarose (Sep 30, 2012)

I guess by the reading I just did, he probably is a Siamese Algea eater. He is very skittish and hides in his log most of the day if I'm around,


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

lindarose said:


> 20 gal. the water gets changed monthly along with a new charcoal filter. Fish die rarely. Have had several types of tetras that are just now dying after 7 years. (They also gave birth in the tank : ) Plus, the JAE get fed algae rounds once per week.


That is a huge JAE! Could you post a pic? I'm sorry that I can't answer your question about the JAE as I have no experience with them but I'm positive others will chime in.


----------



## lindarose (Sep 30, 2012)

he is Huge! if I can get a pick, I sure will. He's shy and swims away when I get too close.


----------



## lindarose (Sep 30, 2012)

*Japanese (Siamese, Chinese? ) Algea eater pic*







If I did this right, there should be a pic attached.


----------



## lindarose (Sep 30, 2012)

to give reference, that "treasure chest" is approximately 3 " long.


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

lindarose said:


> to give reference, that "treasure chest" is approximately 3 " long.


Wow! How long do they live?


----------



## lindarose (Sep 30, 2012)

from what I read, they can live approx. 10 years or so.


----------

